# XSY-AT1 over current error



## AGCB97 (Mar 12, 2021)

Have been using the VFD on lathe and working fine. Yesterday I changed the belts for higher spindle speed and with the increased load to get going the VFD kicked out with error code 6 (over current). I don't know what parameter to play with to remedy this. Would someone help please.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 12, 2021)

Increase the ramp up time.( the time it takes to get to speed.
You will probably need to increase the time to decel ( the time it takes to stop)
You can try changing the display on your VFD to " current" and watch the output current during operation.
Also a neat way to see if this will help is dial the VFD down with the speed pot to about half of the speed range and try starting again, if it doesnt over current increasing the ramp time possibly will work.
Then there could be a "torque boost" function on your VFD but I would try just increasing the  time for accel/deccel first.


----------



## sdelivery (Mar 12, 2021)

Ooopps


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 12, 2021)

There is a "torque boost" function of sorts but I don't quite understand the settings.



I hate to monkey with the braking time since it seems right as it is.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## johnnyc14 (Mar 12, 2021)

Try setting parameter P34 "main rising velocity". The units of measure is HZ/second and the default is 25. That ramps it to 60 HZ in less than 2 seconds. I would try lowering it and see what happens. I'm using one of these Vfd's on my drill press but there's never going to be enough mass on the spindle to induce the over current error.


----------



## mksj (Mar 12, 2021)

Yep, no explanation as to the parameter mumbo jumbo in the manual. It would appear that you may need to adjust P76 which appears to be the motor current with overload in mA. So something like the motor current x 1.5 x 1000 = motor current with 150% overload in mA. The other parameters to change would be the over current trip points which is P78-P84, the default setting is 3A (3000 mA). I would try to increase these in increments of 500 (0.5A). Make sure the motor parameters are also set correctly (P00, P01, P06, P21 (motor rated RPM at base frequency of 60)). There are some other torque settings, you may need to adjust P72.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks. 1st I'm going to record all set parameters. Then I may  (probably will) be asking more questions.
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 12, 2021)

I got the recording done today but will have to wait till Monday to make changes.
Thanks
Aaron


----------

